# Mech Mod with standard atty #Confused



## shaunnadan (21/10/14)

hi all

so im looking at getting the matt black and copper stingray clone mech mod with an 18650 battery.

having a basic understanding of resistance, that a mech doesnt offer VV/VW and that most mechs are used with RBA's is it posible to use a regular stock atty on the stingray clone?

also what if i use one of the 0.8 sub ohm coils? would that work?

thanks


----------



## Vapington (21/10/14)

Yes of course u can as long as your clearomizer has a normal 510 connection instead of an ego threading. Sub ohm coils should be cool on a mech too. But nothing beats a good RDA on a mech so look into that


----------



## shaunnadan (21/10/14)

Was thinking of getting the aerotank v2 . I have seen the sub ohm coils from kanger so that should be compatible.


----------



## JakesSA (21/10/14)

Does anyone have some feedback on those sub-ohm coils, we did the 1.2 Ohm coils a while ago but got no real feedback about them? (Except that the MVP can't regulate it down the lowest wattage setting as I recall) The concept was still very new then and I lost interest.

I'm interested in whether they can wick to suit the wattage, I mean even a 1 Ohm will be pushing 16W on a full battery? 

@shaunnadan, have you considered the Kanger turbo tank, I see eciggies stock them now. It takes two coils, so in theory, you can run two 1.5 Ohms on them running effectively 10 watts each. I think the Turbo has a 30mm diameter so maybe match it up with a larger mod that takes 26650 batteries, like the Hades or similar. I think @Silverbear has a review of the Turbo here somewhere ...


Obligatory Disclaimer: I sell none of the items mentioned here at the moment and am merely speculating.  Calculations done at 4v and the poor decimal fractions carelessly discarded.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smoke187 (21/10/14)

My suggestion is to do yourself a favour and get the Mech, but dont sub ohm commercial coils, might work ok for a short while, but then you going to start getting the burnt taste from the coils, because the chimney/chamber on commercial coils are so small, it doesn't vent off enough and the rubber grommets on them start to heat up quickly, so its either you are going to be changing coils more often or stick with the burnt taste when your coil heats up. If you do want to stick with the commercial tank, thenn stick with the standard coils at 1.5-2 ohm

But thats only my opinion, others may have had a better experience, but I tasted it when I tried to build a 0.9 ohm coil on my Aerotank mega. But then again, I am a lung hitter and could have been taking longer pull and heating the coil a lot more than it needed to be.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (21/10/14)

Smoke187 said:


> My suggestion is to do yourself a favour and get the Mech, but dont sub ohm commercial coils, might work ok for a short while, but then you going to start getting the burnt taste from the coils, because the chimney/chamber on commercial coils are so small, it doesn't vent off enough and the rubber grommets on them start to heat up quickly, so its either you are going to be changing coils more often or stick with the burnt taste when your coil heats up. If you do want to stick with the commercial tank, thenn stick with the standard coils at 1.5-2 ohm
> 
> But thats only my opinion, others may have had a better experience, but I tasted it when I tried to build a 0.9 ohm coil on my Aerotank mega. But then again, I am a lung hitter and could have been taking longer pull and heating the coil a lot more than it needed to be.


Yes, my limited experience also that commercial tanks/coils not really suitable for mech mods, but have not tried the newest very low ohm commercial coils. You will be at somewhat of a disadvantage in that you cannot vary you power for the coil or the juice. With a VV/VW device or a rebuildable atty on a mech mod you can do so.


----------



## Silverbear (21/10/14)

To be Clear : I am responding as a vapor and not a vendor.

@JakesSA , Yes I am testing a Kangertech AeroTank Turbo at the moment, Yes 2 x commercial coils, so 2 x dual coil. Effectively @ 2 x 2ohm coils will give me a 1ohm setup. This tank is a beast it is 30mm so best suited for a 26650 or something like the T5, where I think it looks the best, Like it was made for the T5. Just wish Clouper would sort out the firmware update and release it now (or rather again), love the T5. Back to the Turbo, it hits the throat hard, however it must be noted that I am running 18mg juice 100% VG and I have note experienced any dry hits yet. Still need to do more testing.

As for the sub ohm thing with commercial coils, I did try the kanger 0.8ohm coils, but got lots of dry hits, it was like it could not wick fast enough for the higher watts, and that was a single coils set up before Turbo. I have yet to try 2 x 1.5ohm coils, which should come out at about 0.7 or 0.8ohm in the Turbo, so until I have done more testing I can not comment on the performance of vaping sub ohm with dual x dual commercial coils.

So for my experience I would not run com coils below 1ohm, as a matter of fact I am happy at 1.5 on the kanger coils. If I want sub ohm then I would rather build a dripper where I can ensure wick saturation.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rellik (21/10/14)

I have rebuilt Aerotank coils to 1.3 ohm, but i also drilled those little wick holes to 1.5 mm. They seemed a bit to small for decent saturation. I haven't had any dry hits. I am waiting for the 0.8 ohm coils, will check if their grommets can handle the heat.


----------



## Rudi (22/10/14)

im using those 0.8 sub ohm coils from Kanger in my Aero tank Giant on a Panzer mech mod and it works Great.. its a hot vape but damn its working for me
been on them for about a month and still using the 1st one out of the 5 pack... i clean and dry burn every 3-4 days and havnt had any trouble with burn tastes yet... i do a bit of throught and lung hits with it and on the panzer it handles the heat.. probably will need a longer drip tip as it s a bit hot and the juice tends to hit my tounge now and then but honestly they aint bad at all in my experience...


----------



## shaunnadan (22/10/14)

So using a mech and a stock atty With a regular coil is better than a sub ohm coil in terms of heat and getting dry hits... As I understand it? 

Would you recommend a 1.5 ohm coil with the stingray? 

I am currently loving the aspire bvc coil I'm using on my spinner, can I get an atty that has a bvc coil to use on a mech?


----------



## Rudi (22/10/14)

http://guidetovaping.com/2014/06/23/kanger-sub-ohm-clearomizer-coil-review/


----------



## JakesSA (22/10/14)

@shaunnadan, one last suggestion, speak to @Sir Vape about getting a 'kick' for your mech (he has some awesome mechs too) the kick will allow you to control the wattage on your mech making it more suitable for standard commercial coils.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> So using a mech and a stock atty With a regular coil is better than a sub ohm coil in terms of heat and getting dry hits... As I understand it?
> 
> Would you recommend a 1.5 ohm coil with the stingray?
> 
> I am currently loving the aspire bvc coil I'm using on my spinner, can I get an atty that has a bvc coil to use on a mech?



No, as I understand this thread, most recommend you do not use a commercial coil with a mech, but rather with a VV/VW device or with a kick in a mech. Only @Rudi have actually used sub ohm commercial coils on a mech, which he likes but does say it is hot and can spit.

Why do you want to use commercial coils on a mech?


----------



## Natheer Mallick (22/10/14)

Dude, just do yourself a favour and invest in an rba. If, like me, you don't smaak for the hassle of having to drip, get a Kayfun or a Russian to start with. It really isn't as daunting in real life as it is in your mind. I guarantee, you wont look back. In fact, the only complaint I have about my rba (Big Buddha) is that it holds so much juice (10ml), that you kinda have to commit a flavour for a day or 2 lol

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rudi (22/10/14)

> No, as I understand this thread, most recommend you do not use a commercial coil with a mech, but rather with a VV/VW device or with a kick in a mech. Only @@Rudi have actually used sub ohm commercial coils on a mech, which he likes but does say it is hot and can spit.
> 
> Why do you want to use commercial coils on a mech?



Kind of all i have at the moment... still new to vaping and dont own a RDA/RBA yet so havnt done any rebuilding and the 1.5 and 2 ohm dual coils i had on the cheap X6 vv just wasnt giving me what i needed, and got the Mech on the cheap online so i took it, then i saw the sub ohm coils, did some research on it, watched some vids( this was before i joined the fourm) and yea im happy.. they will preform way better on a vv/vw mod but they do pretty well for me on the Panzer( Aerotank Giant airflow open full) but yea did some calculations and will be purchacing some goodies over the next 2 months(budget low due to wedding) want to seriously get into rebuilding... any sugestions / items needed from the experts is highly welcome and i know that question wasn't aimed directly to me but i just had to give my reasons for doing what i do


----------



## Andre (22/10/14)

Rudi said:


> Kind of all i have at the moment... still new to vaping and dont own a RDA/RBA yet so havnt done any rebuilding and the 1.5 and 2 ohm dual coils i had on the cheap X6 vv just wasnt giving me what i needed, and got the Mech on the cheap online so i took it, then i saw the sub ohm coils, did some research on it, watched some vids( this was before i joined the fourm) and yea im happy.. they will preform way better on a vv/vw mod but they do pretty well for me on the Panzer( Aerotank Giant airflow open full) but yea did some calculations and will be purchacing some goodies over the next 2 months(budget low due to wedding) want to seriously get into rebuilding... any sugestions / items needed from the experts is highly welcome and i know that question wasn't aimed directly to me but i just had to give my reasons for doing what i do


Thanks for further elucidating on your previous post. Here is an idea: With your wedding invitations do mention that you will accept vape gear as wedding gifts.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick (22/10/14)

I have someone else this advice not too long ago, and it's exactly what I did myself. Don't buy your rebuildable online. Go to a store, and pick out a nice one that you think you'll be able to work with. Then, ask the guys at the store to put the first build on for you, while you watch them and ask whatever questions you might have. They'll obviously also help you out in terms of getting whatever told our equipment you will need in order to build your own coils. Go to a store near you though so you can always go back if you have any questions or problems later


----------



## Rudi (22/10/14)

Andre said:


> Thanks for further elucidating on your previous post. Here is an idea: With your wedding invitations do mention that you will accept vape gear as wedding gifts.


lol thats a damn good idea but to be honest i think i will be divorced even before i get married... think im going to invite every1 on the forum and request all unused gear and juice as gifts... Vape meet wedding

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

